# Sonar Gadget to discourage teenage gatherings



## Armada (2 Jul 2007)

Hi, 

A friend of mine is having trouble with teenagers gathering outside a side entrance of his business premises in a partially closed laneway during the day. They are really noisy and leaving litter and even empty vodka bottles everywhere.  I vaguely remember seeing a feature on RTE news a few months ago where some premises in Galway, I think, are using a sonar type gadget which emits an annoying sound that only young people can hear. 

Can anyone remember this - or even better know where to source one?
AFAIK they are completely legal.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

.


----------



## Armada (2 Jul 2007)

Thank you Clubman..


----------



## Nige (2 Jul 2007)

Be careful though. 

People in their 20s (and older in some cases) might be able to hear the signal and be put off going to the business.

There is also a suggestion that the use of the mosquito may be an assault and could be legally challenged.


----------



## gonk (2 Jul 2007)

Armada said:


> AFAIK they are completely legal.


 
This is in some doubt. There are good grounds for believeing the use of this device constitutes an assault, although there have not been any prosecutions.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055062999&referrerid=&highlight=mosquito+assault


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

I'm curious about this device.  Is there anywhere in Dublin I can go to see one being used  and experience its effects ?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

Even if it was not an assault I wonder if people could object under noise pollution regulations?


----------



## Niallman (2 Jul 2007)

I'm 30 and can hear the one outside our local Spar. Very uncomfortable when trying to use the ATM outside the shop as the mosquito unit is above it.


----------



## kiwijbob (2 Jul 2007)

it's crazy there aren't any regulations for these things, imagine i didn't 
get on with the neighbours beacuse their kids were driving me 
mad in their back garden - fix one of these boys up and hey presto


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

kiwijbob said:


> it's crazy there aren't any regulations for these things


Surely [broken link removed] apply?


----------



## Nige (2 Jul 2007)

Businesses annoyed with the behaviour of teenagers, might be better off playing classical music!

[broken link removed]


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

kiwijbob said:


> it's crazy there aren't any regulations for these things, imagine i didn't
> get on with the neighbours beacuse their kids were driving me
> mad in their back garden - fix one of these boys up and hey presto



Dont be getting ideas now for Halloween Night 



Niallman said:


> I'm 30 and can hear the one outside our local Spar. Very uncomfortable when trying to use the ATM outside the shop as the mosquito unit is above it.



I'd like to see if they are any good . Do any spars in dublin have them ? is there one near the city centre ?


----------



## KalEl (2 Jul 2007)

I just saw this thread...knew nothing about these devices!
At least now I know what I've been hearing (I'm 28). I genuinely had no idea what the hell it was! On the plus side at least I know I'm not going mad but the downside is Kal-El's superpowers aren't actually starting to manifest themselves...


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

Actually I think they use a strange device which emits a sound like a clashing bell every few minutes in Aldi .
I saw a TV programme nearly 2 years ago about it in the UK and in this show some research indicated that a sudden unexpected noise emitted every few minutes made shoplifters nervous and drove them away.


----------



## Armada (2 Jul 2007)

Thanks a million for all your observations... 

I (inadvertently now it seems) assumed because it got airtime on the Six One News that its usage was acceptable. It also seems to be fairly expensive @ €745 plus Vat.... not sure if it is worth that to him. 

Personally I feel it could cause more problems than its worth if it attracted attention. I could imagine the youths trying to look for it and dismantle it.
It also points out on the Mosquito website that it should be turned off when the gatherings disperse.

I wonder can it be heard from inside the wall of the building its mounted on? 

All that said... Does anyone have any other suggestions in dealing with this problem?


----------



## elefantfresh (2 Jul 2007)

Does anyone know of a location of one of these things? I'd love to see if i could hear it. Though i suppose it would just confirm my loss of youth.
sigh....


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

Armada said:


> All that said... Does anyone have any other suggestions in dealing with this problem?


Call the _Gardaí _to move loiterers on?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Does anyone know of a location of one of these things? I'd love to see if i could hear it. Though i suppose it would just confirm my loss of youth.
> sigh....


There's an _MP3 _of the sound on that _boards.ie _thread. I presume computer audio can reproduce it accurately?


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jul 2007)

Jaysus, I'm 43 and I can hear that perfectly!


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Jaysus, I'm 43 and I can hear that perfectly!


 But you are very childish


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jul 2007)

Less of your cheek, young fellah, or you'll feel the lash of _my _[broken link removed]!


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Less of your cheek, young fellah, or you'll feel the lash of _my _sonar gadget!


 Can you post a picture as I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing... do you place ads in the back of the Buy&Sell by any chance?


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jul 2007)

Nope, I sell them.


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Nope, I sell them.


That's enough, you are corrupting my young(ish) mind.


----------



## wheels (2 Jul 2007)

I've been wondering what this was for ages now and only just heard it! Then realised I'd experienced it a few times before. Very interesting.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> There's an _MP3 _of the sound on that _boards.ie _thread. I presume computer audio can reproduce it accurately?


Actually the link on boards.ie seems to be broken so if anybody tried it and heard the sounds then they might want to visit and ear doctor. Or a psychiatrist. However if you _Google _then you will find other download sources. I tried a few and could not hear the sound.

Update: this page has the tone at different frequencies categorised by age! Interesting. I can hear the 14.1Khz one. I can just about detect something with the 14.9Khz one. The higher frequency ones I don't think I can detect at all. Going by the categorisations this is just about right for my age...


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

I guess my computer must be nuts 

The link works. Maybe it only works intermittently so anyone who wants to hear it should keep trying.

[broken link removed]


I can hear it but its so audible to me that I wouldnt think anyone would have a problem hearing it 

Maybe the guy who posted it on boards.ie was wrong ?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

Oh - my mistake. I forgot that I installed the _NoScript Firefox _extension and this stops script driven links from working unless I enable scripting the site in question.


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

I have the NoScript Firefox extension too but prefer Opera. Can anyone else hear the sound ? It is like nothing at first but very  annoying after 5 minutes.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Jul 2007)

sign said:


> I can hear it but its so audible to me that I wouldnt think anyone would have a problem hearing it
> 
> Maybe the guy who posted it on boards.ie was wrong ?


I think he must have been; ditto for the one on that funtimesguide.com page.

On the page ClubMan linked to I can hear what I 'should' be able to, i.e. the 14.1Khz one and, just about, the 14.9Khz one.


----------



## Niallman (3 Jul 2007)

The one the blows the ears off me any time I'm trying to get money out of the atm is outside the Spar by the Penny Hill pub in Lucan. Stand at the atm and turn around and look up and its a small box under the eave of the canopy. It doesn't seem to have much of a range but is uncomfortable to walk past.


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Jul 2007)

I can hear below what I should but can't hear 16.7khz or lower. 

Interesting little test. 
http://www.freemosquitoringtones.org/tones/15805.mp3


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2007)

Thats a spooky test! I can hear the age group above me but not my own or younger. Must turn down the ipod from now on methinks.


----------



## Leo (3 Jul 2007)

Holy crap! I'm missing 20 years of spectrum here, better ease off on the drums!!!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

I found that I had to turn the volume up full blast on my laptop to hear so that I could hear some of them.


----------

